# buying golf clubs tips



## seveneves (Feb 24, 2013)

hey all,

i'm trying to pick up golf again. i played for 2 years in high school, but i didn't really know anything about the game besides how to play the game. i'm trying to buy golf clubs and need some help. what kind of golf clubs should i get for my height of 4'11? i was considering used ones, since i know i'm not going to be a serious player. it's just something i want to pick again and play for a hobby.

thankss!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Used clubs are your best bet. The technology is moving at such a rate that a 2 year old set of clubs in great shape would be cheap, yet still provide you with 90% of whatever updated technology the much more expensive set would.

Places like Golfsmith or Edwin Watts advertise their used gear they took as trade ins. Taylormade and Callaway both have allied companies where they sell their preowned and close out merchandise... for example, Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Irons, Putters, Wedges: Callaway Golf Pre-Owned Then there are companies like this one that deal in nothing but used equipment. Used Golf Clubs and Discount Golf Equipment from 3balls.com in North Carolina is also a reputable dealer of used equipment and those are just some I've done business with myself. 

There are a lot more, but be very careful of internet dealers advertising prices that seem too good to be true. There's a bunch of people selling fake clubs, counterfeit clubs they put a name brand on. These clubs look good, but generally don't include the technology or quality of materials you get with the real thing.

You also have a minor problem I also have, but at the opposite end of the spectrum. At 4'11" tall, or with me being 6'7" tall, we generally need our clubs lengthened, shortened or bent a little bit to make them fit us better. You are better off in that you can probably use a standard length club with it bent slightly flat. Check that part out when you get your new sticks. Places like the big national golf stores usually bend lofts and lies for around $5 a club. It's money well spent for people like us who don't fit the standard mold. But we're cooler than everyone else anyway...


----------



## seveneves (Feb 24, 2013)

DennisM said:


> Used clubs are your best bet. The technology is moving at such a rate that a 2 year old set of clubs in great shape would be cheap, yet still provide you with 90% of whatever updated technology the much more expensive set would.
> 
> Places like Golfsmith or Edwin Watts advertise their used gear they took as trade ins. Taylormade and Callaway both have allied companies where they sell their preowned and close out merchandise... for example, Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Irons, Putters, Wedges: Callaway Golf Pre-Owned Then there are companies like this one that deal in nothing but used equipment. Used Golf Clubs and Discount Golf Equipment from 3balls.com in North Carolina is also a reputable dealer of used equipment and those are just some I've done business with myself.
> 
> ...


thanks for replying! and thanks for the tip about buying clubs online. i'll check out the places you mention and hopefully find something i like and fit for me.  and yes, we are cooler than everyone else. haha


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

DennisM said:


> Used clubs are your best bet. The technology is moving at such a rate that a 2 year old set of clubs in great shape would be cheap, yet still provide you with 90% of whatever updated technology the much more expensive set would.
> 
> Places like Golfsmith or Edwin Watts advertise their used gear they took as trade ins. Taylormade and Callaway both have allied companies where they sell their preowned and close out merchandise... for example, Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Irons, Putters, Wedges: Callaway Golf Pre-Owned Then there are companies like this one that deal in nothing but used equipment. Used Golf Clubs and Discount Golf Equipment from 3balls.com in North Carolina is also a reputable dealer of used equipment and those are just some I've done business with myself.
> 
> ...


Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

great info Indeed


----------



## golferlonghonrs (Oct 22, 2014)

*Selling Horns clubs and bag Longhorns Golf Bag; Nike golf clubs; 3i - 9i; Nike Woods;*

Hi there! 

I'm getting rid of some clubs, they are
Longhorns Golf Bag; Nike golf clubs; 3i - 9i; Nike Woods; Loft 11.5; Men; Steel
Starting price $350 for the set, minus putter (I'll sell you that separately -- it has tour stamps and is priceless )

Search this title on eBay: It will be up for seven days  My eBay username is jae_jul . 
Longhorns Golf Bag Nike Golf Clubs 3i 9i Nike Woods Loft 11 5 Men Steel


Full set minus putter: The putter was a gift from Scotty Cameron.
( My family is in the golf business, so the tour stamp Newport 2 German Stainless 303 SSS 350 gram is for sale but WILL BE SOLD SEPARATELY for 3k : it is a priceless misprint.
Please see attached photos and contact me  

The full set includes a Nike Sasquatch 11.5 degree driver with a stiff Diamana titanium shaft and the 3 wood is same with 13 degrees of loft. Nike irons bent 2 degrees Strong 3I-9I and Cleveland Wedges- P 47 Deg Special vary rare wedge, 56 Deg Sand Wedge and 60 Deg Lob Wedge

The real prize out of the woods is this Heavenwood by Callaway a War Bird Classic and very rare to find. The 7 Wood War Bird will be sold separately as well from the set because it is a collectors' item priced to sell at 300 obo. 

This set was put together by the best in the business and is a great set for a serious amateur golfer.


----------

